
There's no excuse for 20-minute showers in 2020 - gobbledygook
https://www.insidehook.com/article/home-design/how-to-take-shorter-showers-environment
======
simonblack
I used to love 20-minutes showers. But back then I lived in a cold climate and
the 20 minutes was pure blissful procrastination before the shock of cold air
on a warm wet body.

Since I moved to the tropics, it's been 2-3 minutes showers with a pleasant
cooling effect when I step out.

------
allears
Don't be silly. I've got a showerhead with a shutoff valve. I turn it on to
rinse, turn it off to soap up and scrub.

Yes, we live in a drought-prone area. But I've also realized that trying to
soap and scrub yourself while the water is running is self-defeating. You
can't work up a decent lather when the suds keep rinsing away.

If you like the "spa effect" of constantly running hot water just for the
comfort or the sensual thrill, that's your thing. But if your main goal is to
get thoroughly clean, you can do it comfortably with a lot less water.

------
photoGrant
Ah, a shower head advertisement guised as an article pushing a guilt agenda
based on an appeal to the environment. Lest we forget it’s a shower head
advertisement.

